# Baby Boomer Memory Test



## FishingCop (Apr 24, 2014)

I got all 20 right  I'm old !!!!!!


There are 20 questions. Average score is 12
(This one will be difficult for the younger set.)

Have fun, but no peeking!

When you forward this to your friends/family, put your score in the subject
line and let them know your score ...

1. What builds strong bodies 12 ways?

A. Flintstones vitamins
B. The Butt master
C. Spaghetti
D. Wonder Bread
E. Orange Juice
F. Milk
G. Cod Liver Oil


2. Before he was Muhammad Ali, he was...

A. Sugar Ray Robinson.
B. Roy Orbison
C. Gene Autry.
D. Rudolph Valentino.
E. Fabian.
F. Mickey Mantle.
G. Cassius Clay.


3. ! Pogo, the comic strip character said, 'We have met the enemy and....

A. It's you.
B. He is us.
C. It's the Grinch.
D. He wasn't home.
E. He's really me and you.
F. We quit.
G. He surrendered.


4. Good night, David.

A.. Good night, Chet
B. Sleep well.
C. Good night, Irene.
D.. Good night, Gracie.
E. See you later, alligator.
F. Until tomorrow.
G. Good night, Steve....


5. You'll wonder where the yellow went...

A. When you use Tide
B. When you lose your crayons.
C. When you clean your tub.
D. If you paint the room blue.
E. If you buy a soft water tank.
F. When you use Lady Clairol.
G. When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.


6. Before he was the Skipper's Little Buddy, Bob Denver was Dobie's
friend....

A. Stuart Whitman.
B Randolph Scott.
C. Steve Reeves..
D. Maynard G. Krebs.
E. Corky B. Dork.
F. Dave the Whale.
G. Zippy Zoo.


7. Liar, liar...

A. You're a liar.
B. Your nose is growing.
C. Pants on fire.
D. Join the choir
E. Jump up higher.
F. On the wire.
G. I'm telling Mom.


8. Meanwhile, back in Metropolis, Superman fights a never ending battle
for truth, justice and.....

A. Wheaties.
B. Lois Lane .
C. TV ratings.
D. World peace.
E. Red tights.
F. The American way.
G. News headlines.


9. Hey kids! What time is it?

A. It's time for Yogi Bear.
B It's time to do your homework.
C. It's Howdy Doody Time..
D. It's time for Romper Room.
E. It's bedtime.
F... The Mighty Mouse Hour..
G. Scoopy Doo Time..


10... Lions and tigers and bears..! ......

A. Yikes.
B. Oh, no..
C. Gee whiz.
D. I'm scared...
E. Oh my.
F.. Help! Help!
G. Let's run.


11... Bob Dylan advised us never to trust anyone....

A. Over 40.
B. Wearing a uniform.
C.. Carrying a briefcase.
D. Over 30.
E. You don't know.
F. Who says, 'Trust me'..
G. Who eats tofu.


12... NFL quarterback who appeared in a television commercial wearing
women's stockings...

A. Troy Aikman
B. Kenny Stabler
C. Joe Namath
D. Roger Staubach
E. Joe Montana
F.. Steve Young
G. John Elway


13... Brylcream...

A. Smear it on.
B. You'll smell great.
C. Tame that cowlick.
D. Grease ball heaven.
E. It's a dream.
F. We're your team.
G. A little dab'll do ya.


14... I found my thrill...

A. In Blueberry muffins.
B. With my man, Bill.
C. Down at the mill.
D. Over the windowsill.
E. With thyme and dill..
F. Too late to enjoy.
G. On Blueberry Hill.


15.... Before Robin Williams, Peter Pan was played by...

A. Clark Gable.
B. Mary Martin.
C. Doris Day.
D. Errol Flynn.
E. Sally Fields.
F. Jim Carrey.
G. Jay Leno.


16... Name the Beatles...

A. John, Steve, George, Ringo
B. John, Paul, George, Roscoe
C. John, Paul, Stacey, Ringo
D. Jay, Paul, George, Ringo
E. Lewis, Peter, George, Ringo
F. Jason, Betty, Skipper, Hazel
G. John, Paul, George, Ringo


17... I wonder, wonder, who.

A. Who ate the leftovers?
B. Who did the laundry?
C. Was it you?
D. Who wrote the book of love?
E. Who I am?
F. Passed the test?
G. Knocked on the door?


18... I'm strong to the finish...

A. Cause I eats my broccoli.
B. Cause I eats me spinach.
C. Cause I lift weights.
D. Cause I'm the hero.
E. And don't you forget it.
F. Cause Olive Oyl loves me.
G.. To outlast Bruto.


19... When it's least expected, you're elected, you're the star today.

A. Smile, you're on Candid Camera.
B. Smile, you're on Star Search.
C. Smile, you won the lottery.
D. Smile, we're watching you.
E. Smile, the world sees you.
F. Smile, you're a hit.
G. Smile, you're on TV.


20... What do M & M's do?

A. Make your tummy happy.!
B. Melt in your mouth, not in your pocket.
C. Make you fat.
D.. Melt your heart.
E... Make you popular..
F. Melt in your mouth, not in your hand.
G. Come in colors.


Below are the right answers:

1. D - Wonder Bread
2. G - Cassius Clay
3. B - He Is us
4. A - Good night, Chet
5. G - When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent
6. D - Maynard G. Krebs
7. C - Pants on fire
8. F - The American Way
9. C - It's Howdy Doody Time
10. E - Oh my
11. D - Over 30
12. C - Joe Namath
13. G - A little dab'll do ya
14. G - On Blueberry Hill
15. B - Mary Martin
16. G - John, Paul, George, Ringo
17. D - Who wrote the book of Love
18. B - Cause I eats me spinach
19. A - Smile, you're on Candid Camera
20.. F - Melt in your mouth not in your hand

How did you do??????


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I Got 19 Out Of 20 Correct.


----------



## redbug (Apr 24, 2014)

I got 1 wrong


----------



## LarryMc (Apr 24, 2014)

Got all 20 right!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Apr 25, 2014)

I got all 20...not sure if I should be happy I remembered them or concerned that I remembered them but can't remember where I put my car keys.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 25, 2014)

18/20


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 25, 2014)

11/20

Guess I'm a young pup.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 25, 2014)

i got 13!


----------



## Bigwrench (Apr 25, 2014)

I got 16 lol.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 25, 2014)

What was the question ???  

:wink: At my age I worry more about what I forget than what I don't know. Thankfully, I got all 20.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 25, 2014)

Got 19 right, never was much of a Dylan fan (#11), or POGO for that mater, but I had heard that phrase enough to know the answer (#3).


----------



## bassinmoon (Apr 25, 2014)

I am only 35....I got 16!!! Full of useless knowledge I guess!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350129#p350129 said:


> bassinmoon » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]I am only 35....I got 16!!! Full of useless knowledge I guess!!




I turn 35 in august. I guess it was from spending a lot of time at my grandma's


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 25, 2014)

19 of 20, but there was no Wonderbread here.


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 25, 2014)

19/20 Got #15 wrong.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 28, 2014)

I got 14 right.


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 28, 2014)

Got all 20 right


----------



## DickB (May 1, 2014)

All 20. I watched a lot of TV back then too.


----------



## pool4shark (May 3, 2014)

18. I didn't follow Pogo, and I guess everyone looks the same to me in tights and wings.
Sam


----------



## satx78247 (May 9, 2014)

20/20.

When I was in grade school, we "wags" said that #5's answer was: When you brush your teeth with wet cement.

yours, satx


----------



## Kismet (May 10, 2014)

19/20 and willing to argue about whether Dylan or Mick Jagger said...and whether the quote was 30 or 40. Probably both said something.

funny, the barnacles we accumulate, eh?


----------



## jigngrub (May 19, 2014)

I aced it 10 years ago when I saw it and aced it again... I'm old too.


----------

